# "Display-Trends 2017: Curved, DP1.3, HDR, 120Hz+ und Ultra HD ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *"Display-Trends 2017: Curved, DP1.3, HDR, 120Hz+ und Ultra HD ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "Display-Trends 2017: Curved, DP1.3, HDR, 120Hz+ und Ultra HD ..."

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *"Display-Trends 2017: Curved, DP1.3, HDR, 120Hz+ und Ultra HD ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Display-Trends 2017: Curved, DP1.3, HDR, 120Hz+ und Ultra HD ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ich denke mal das irgendwann mal eine Hertzahl bei Monitoren errreicht wird,wo das menschliche Auge keine unterschiede mehr zum vorgänger haben wird,als grober beispiel jetzt(120Hz zu 144Hz).
Nur für mich stellt sich die frage,ab welcher Hertzahl das sein wird oder ist es schon mit jetzigen Technik schon erreicht wurden?
Weiss das jemand und wurde das überhaupt wissenschaftlich getestet bis zu welcher Bildwiederholrate noch ein sinn bringt?


----------



## Pumpi (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Display-Trends 2017: Curved, DP1.3, HDR, 120Hz+ und Ultra HD ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



> Wer einmal OLED live gesehen hat, will nichts anderes mehr



OLED ? Wo schneeweiße Abhänge schon mal grau sein können ? Wo der Skifahrer nicht schwingt sondern ruckelt weil der Screen kein BFI kann ? 

Mit kalibriertem IPS @ 23" und 75hz @ Freesync bin ich eigentlich zufrieden. Wenn AMD doch nur besseres Material liefern könnte.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Display-Trends 2017: Curved, DP1.3, HDR, 120Hz+ und Ultra HD ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



> 1440p mit bis zu 190/144 Hertz SDR/HDR bei 3.440 Pixeln Bildbreite (21:9)


 Das nutze ich schon ein paar Tage, nur mit 100 Hz und ohne HDR, aber zumindest UWQHD. Und das kombiniert mit Gsync auf 100 Hz is echt klasse. 





Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das irgendwann mal eine Hertzahl bei Monitoren errreicht wird,wo das menschliche Auge keine unterschiede mehr zum vorgänger haben wird,als grober beispiel jetzt(120Hz zu 144Hz).




100 Hz reichen mir da. So konnte ich zu diesem Format(21:9 auf 34") schon mit DP 1.2 wechseln. 
Warten war keine Option. Bereue bisher keine Minute auf 21:9 gewechselt zu sein. Auch neuere Titel die in der Entwicklung sind, unterstützen schon 21:9, wie z.B. die Beta von "_Kingdom Come Deliverance_". Sieht einfach klasse aus, in open world games, mit 21:9.

Und die GTX 1080 is eigentlich die perfekte Karte für die Auflösung UWQHD.

Aber Hauptsache es geht langsam mal vorwärts. 
Freue mich schon auf meine Aufrüstung, auf 47" 21:9 mit gsync.

Mal gespannt, welche GPU dann aktuell sein wird.
Evtl. die GTX 1380 ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Display-Trends 2017: Curved, DP1.3, HDR, 120Hz+ und Ultra HD ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

>60Hz bei 4K? Gerne! Welchen Grund (außer schlecht optimierte Konsolenports) sollte es aktuell sonst geben, seine High-End GPU irgendwann aufrüsten zu wollen? 

Nein ehrlich, ich freue mich dass im TFT-Bereich noch Entwicklung da ist, auch wenn mir persönlich 60fps (sofern sie denn konstant anliegen) reichen und mehr als 2160p ebenfalls keinen direkten Mehrwert mehr für mich hat. Mein nächster TFT wenn der hier irgendwann mal die Grätsche macht (ich hoffe nicht vor 2020) wird also nicht zwingend mehr Auflösung oder Hz bieten, hoffentlich aber im gleichen Preisbereich nochmal Verbesserungen in sachen Farbtreue, Ausleuchtung, Reaktionszeit und Stromverbrauch bieten - denn grade die Schlierenbildung bei schnellen Spielen ist bei meinem noch erkennbar, wenn auch lange nicht mehr störend.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Display-Trends 2017: Curved, DP1.3, HDR, 120Hz+ und Ultra HD ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Die Innovation im Monitor Bereich, finde ich schon gut, allerdings damit Auflösungen wie WQHD oder UHD auch im wirklichen Mainstream Gaming Bereich ankommen(bei Steam sind es aktuell gerademal ~6% die einen Hauptmonitor über FHD nutzen) muss der Preis für die Monitore und auch für die entsprechenden Grafikkarten einfach noch in andere Regionen kommen.

Ich denke selber über einen WQHD(ob 60hz oder 144hz weiß ich noch nicht) für nächstes Jahr nach, allerdings erst, wenn auch entsprechende Grafikkarten zu akzeptablen Preisen vorhanden sind...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Display-Trends 2017: Curved, DP1.3, HDR, 120Hz+ und Ultra HD ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Schätze in 1-2 jahren wird das auch mainstream sein.
Zu Anfang muss man halt immer deutlich mehr Geld ausgeben, wenn man vorn mit dabei sein will, bei den neuesten Trends. Is halt leider so.

Mein 34" 21:9 hat mir auch einiges an Bauchschmerzen verursacht, zusammen mit der GTX 1080.

Normale Preise waren das für mich nicht mehr, aber ich wollt's halt haben. 

Aber denke, so in 1-2 Jahren wird auch eine größere Gruppe des mainsteam zumindest bei WQHD angekommen sein.
Denke 21:9 wird noch länger ne Minderheit bleiben, obwohl die auch schon langsam zunehmen. Zumindest bei den nerds


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Display-Trends 2017: Curved, DP1.3, HDR, 120Hz+ und Ultra HD ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Bin da ganz klar bei Torsten: Zu langsame Entwicklung trifft auf zu wenig Vielfalt.


----------



## Laggy.NET (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Display-Trends 2017: Curved, DP1.3, HDR, 120Hz+ und Ultra HD ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ich will einen 34 Zöller im 21:9 Format mit 5120x2160. Dazu ein OLED Panel mit HDR Support und 120 Hz Adaptive Sync. 

Das mag zwar ein klein wenig übertrieben klingen, aber 4K ist nun selbst auf Konsolen stark im kommen, HDR wird bei vielen TVs Pflicht und LG verkauft auch schon bezahlbare OLED TVs.


Es gibt so viele Änderungen in absehbarer zeit, wie seit Jahren nicht mehr. Jetzt nen Monitor zu kaufen ist wohl innerhalb der letzten 10 Jahre der mit Abstand schlechteste Zeitpunkt.


----------



## Icedaft (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Display-Trends 2017: Curved, DP1.3, HDR, 120Hz+ und Ultra HD ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Das hängt immer davon ab, von welcher Basis man aufrüstet. Vom HP Pavilion w2207h Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland zum Dell UltraSharp U2515H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland war das wie ein Wechsel von der Steinzeit ins 21. Jahrhundert....


----------



## Pu244 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Display-Trends 2017: Curved, DP1.3, HDR, 120Hz+ und Ultra HD ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ich hoffe mal das sich OLED endlich durchsetzt, damit ich mal meine Röhre in Rente schicken kann, aber darauf hoffe ich seit ca. 2006. 

Da das ganze wohl noch etwas dauern wird hätte ich, bis dahin, noch ein paar Wünsche:

1: 8K, die perfekte Auflösung bis ca. 30-40"
2: Einen Nachfolger für Displayport 1.4, damit das ganze mit 60Hz auch ohne 4:2:0 Farbunterabtastung möglich wird.
3: Natürlich dürfte es auch etwas mehr sein, am besten 240Hz, wobei dafür dann 200 GBit/sec notwendig sein werden.

Ich hoffe mal nicht das wir noch 2026 noch immer von (halbwegs) bezahlbaren OLED Monitoren träumen müssen, immerhin wird eine FAB der 11. Generation von TCL für 7 Mrd $ gebaut.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Display-Trends 2017: Curved, DP1.3, HDR, 120Hz+ und Ultra HD ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Das hängt immer davon ab, von welcher Basis man aufrüstet.



Das denk ich auch.
Wenn man noch auf 24", oder kleiner zockt, ist eine Aufrüstung doch eine Überlegung wert.
Auch wenn vieles gerade im Umbruch ist.

Hatte jedenfalls keine Lust mehr auf dieses Minibild meines 24" 16:9. 
Warten ging da gar nicht mehr.


----------



## scorplord (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Display-Trends 2017: Curved, DP1.3, HDR, 120Hz+ und Ultra HD ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das irgendwann mal eine Hertzahl bei Monitoren errreicht wird,wo das menschliche Auge keine unterschiede mehr zum vorgänger haben wird,als grober beispiel jetzt(120Hz zu 144Hz).
> Nur für mich stellt sich die frage,ab welcher Hertzahl das sein wird oder ist es schon mit jetzigen Technik schon erreicht wurden?
> Weiss das jemand und wurde das überhaupt wissenschaftlich getestet bis zu welcher Bildwiederholrate noch ein sinn bringt?



Das ist von jedem selbst stark abhängig und hat viele Faktoren. Ein wichtiger Faktor wird mit Adaptive Sync ausgeschlossen auch.
Das Auge an sich sagt man nimmt ab etwa 60Hz keine Unterschiede mehr wahr, was aber von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich ist.
Ein Punkt was hier für große Unterschiede auch sorgt ist die Asynchronität zwischen den verschiedenen bildausgebenden Geräten.
Wenn die GPU nicht genauso viele Bilder pro Sekunde berechnet wie der Bildschirm ausgibt, muss für ein flüssiges Bild eine deutlich höhere Bildausgabe her. Damit steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit das Bildausgabe synchron mit der Bildberechnung ist. Das kann man mit Adaptive Sync eliminieren, allerdings gilt das gleiche nochmal für Bildschirm/Auge. 

Und mein Auge hat kein Freesync integriert 

Kann mir denken das noch deutlich mehr Faktore von der menschlichen Seite da rein spielen aber ich bin kein Biologe


----------



## Vorgartenzwerg42 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Display-Trends 2017: Curved, DP1.3, HDR, 120Hz+ und Ultra HD ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Da ich schon lange ein 150€ TN Display habe, warte ich eigentlich nur noch bis es 4k, HDR, IPS und Freesync von 30 bis 60Hz mit Framedoubling gibt (Preis ~500€), was dann auch wieder einige Zeit halten sollte.


----------



## Thaiminater (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Display-Trends 2017: Curved, DP1.3, HDR, 120Hz+ und Ultra HD ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ich wart erstmal auf nen 27" 1440p 240hz+. Und dann mal kucken ob der was bringt im Gegensatz zu 144 HZ. Wenn ich CS  in UHD zocken will brauch ich aber definitiv ne neue Graka. Vega wird hoffentlich gut und dann dazu ne Custom Wakü


----------



## Marcimoto (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Display-Trends 2017: Curved, DP1.3, HDR, 120Hz+ und Ultra HD ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Mich reizt ein WQHD 144Hz Monitor schon ziemlich. Leider kommen dafür bei 144Hz entsprechenden Bildraten sowohl die Grafikpower als auch der 3GB VRAM meiner GTX 780 an ihre Grenzen.
Außerdem nervt es mich diese Lagerentscheidung zwischen Gsync und Freesync extrem. Ich lege mich nur ungern über Jahre hinweg auf eine GPU Schmiede fest, dafür herrscht hier zu viel Bewegung.
Und dass die IPS Panels immer noch eine solche Lotterie darstellen finde ich auch ziemlich armselig. Neue Technologien und Fortschritt in allen Ehren, aber wenn es dann an der Qualitätskontrolle dann so extrem hängt empfinde ich schon als Frechheit.
Ich werde also noch 1-2 Jahre warten müssen und dann wird es auf eine Großanschaffung mitsamt neuer GPU hinauslaufen. Das will bezahlt werden, das sind dann mal locker >1000 €

Nur den Reinhard Staudacher kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Kann mir mal bitte jemand handfeste Vorteile von 4:3 und 5:4 Monitoren erläutern? Mehr als Nostalgie fällt mir hier nicht ein. Ich bekomme immer einen Krampf, wenn ich noch mit solchem Elektroschrott arbeiten muss.


----------



## Mitchpuken (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Display-Trends 2017: Curved, DP1.3, HDR, 120Hz+ und Ultra HD ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Yay, ein menschliches Auge Dings Hz Diskussion. Der Mensch kann sogar im ms Bereich sehen. Hab da mal was gesehen, wie die mit Lichtblitzen für einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde getestet haben. Finde leider nichts dazu, aber war super interessant. Fürs Zocken zieht das allgemeinen gefährliche Halbwissen zu dem Thema eh nicht, weil Zocken hz != TV Hz. Aber egal 

@Topic
Was würde ich wollen? Hmm. Immer das was ich mir nicht leisten kann  oder 120hz + WQHD und das mal 3  mit27" . Ich muss leider noch mit 3x22" ohne FHD auskommen, weil 1. nur einen Monitor zu tauschen ist nicht, 2. auf 3x24"FHD ist mir das Geld zu schade und 3x27" WQHD ist zu teuer. Einerseits möchte ich die hohe Pixeldichte von UHD mit unter 30" für non gaming, aber auch die 120hz für gaming, da würden mir FHD oder WQHD reichen, aber ich hätte auch gerne zwischen deutlich größer als 32" um nur mehr 1 Bildschirm mit Flächengröße zu haben. Auf der einen Seite sind UHD für 40" nicht um der "scharfen" 4K vergleichbar, da müssten es 8K sein, usw   TN, IPS, MVA und OLED lasse ich mal außen vor^^

Fazit, wie so viele andere auch möchte ich alles  Könnte mich aber nicht entscheiden, ob 120+hz oder UHD oder Kompromiss


----------



## DKK007 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Display-Trends 2017: Curved, DP1.3, HDR, 120Hz+ und Ultra HD ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ich hoffen genauso wie Raff, das sich FreeSync langsam mal durchsetzt. Schon schade, das Intel die Unterstützung bei KabyLake doch noch fallen gelassen hat.


----------



## batghost29 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Display-Trends 2017: Curved, DP1.3, HDR, 120Hz+ und Ultra HD ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Endlich bessre Monitore, 2017 wird voll GEIL!!!   

Hoffentlich gibts bald LCD Monitore mit Curved mit IPS Panel 30 - 34 Zoll 3840x2160 Auflösung 100 - 144Hz in der Preisklasse von 800 - 1300 €.


----------



## scorplord (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Display-Trends 2017: Curved, DP1.3, HDR, 120Hz+ und Ultra HD ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Yay, ein menschliches Auge Dings Hz Diskussion. Der Mensch kann sogar im ms Bereich sehen. Hab da mal was gesehen, wie die mit Lichtblitzen für einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde getestet haben. Finde leider nichts dazu, aber war super interessant. Fürs Zocken zieht das allgemeinen gefährliche Halbwissen zu dem Thema eh nicht, weil Zocken hz != TV Hz. Aber egal



60Hz Wiedergabe Frequenz = 1 Bild alle 16,666667 ms... wir reden also doch vom ms Bereich? und außerdem nimmt man zB Blitze wahr die nicht mal einige ms zu sehen sind wegen dem Nachglühen auf der Netzhaut. Ist bei sehr hellen Ereignissen normal.
Und wer hat von Hz am Fernseher geredet? Aber ja da ist die Latenz scheiß egal zwischen Eingabe und Bildausgabe. Sowie der Betrachtungsabstand macht einen Unterschied.
Und ja es macht Sinn darüber zu diskutieren... auch die maximale Auflösung macht Sinn. Warum sollte man Geld für was ausgeben wo man doch für sich selbst weiß es macht keinen Sinn?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Display-Trends 2017: Curved, DP1.3, HDR, 120Hz+ und Ultra HD ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



scorplord schrieb:


> Das ist von jedem selbst stark abhängig und hat viele Faktoren. Ein wichtiger Faktor wird mit Adaptive Sync ausgeschlossen auch.
> Das Auge an sich sagt man nimmt ab etwa 60Hz keine Unterschiede mehr wahr, was aber von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich ist.
> Ein Punkt was hier für große Unterschiede auch sorgt ist die Asynchronität zwischen den verschiedenen bildausgebenden Geräten.
> Wenn die GPU nicht genauso viele Bilder pro Sekunde berechnet wie der Bildschirm ausgibt, muss für ein flüssiges Bild eine deutlich höhere Bildausgabe her. Damit steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit das Bildausgabe synchron mit der Bildberechnung ist. Das kann man mit Adaptive Sync eliminieren, allerdings gilt das gleiche nochmal für Bildschirm/Auge.
> ...



Rein biochemisch kann das menschliche Auge wohl bis zu 200 Reize pro Sekunde verwerten, wenn der Kontrast groß genug ist. Aber das Gehirn wertet nur einen kleinen Teil dieser Informationsflut vollständig aus, so nehmen die meisten Menschen das Flimmern eines 75-Hz-CRTs schon nicht mehr bewusst war. Zusammen mit adaptiver Synchronisation sollte ein 80-Hz-Display also die meisten Anwendungsfälle abdecken, noch höhere Refreshraten sind dann nur noch für eine schärfere Bewegungsdarstellung interessant.
Aber: Leider ist kein einheitlicher Adaptive-Sync-Standard absehbar und während 144-Hz-LCDs an allen Grafikkarten eine relativ gleichmäßige, tearing-freie Bildausgabe mit Vsync ermöglichen, laufen 60-Hz-Gsync oder -Freesync-Displays nur mit je 50 Prozent der Grafikbeschleuniger. Da man die Grafikkarte mehrfach wechseln dürfte, bevor der Monitor veraltet, ist ein 144-Hz-Modell also keine schlechte Wahl.





MarCy schrieb:


> Nur den Reinhard Staudacher kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Kann mir mal bitte jemand handfeste Vorteile von 4:3 und 5:4 Monitoren erläutern? Mehr als Nostalgie fällt mir hier nicht ein. Ich bekomme immer einen Krampf, wenn ich noch mit solchem Elektroschrott arbeiten muss.



4:3 passt wesentlich besser zum runden Wahrnehmungsbereich des menschlichen Auges und auch zu vielen Inhalten. Strategiespiele erfordern beispielsweise gleichmäßigen Überblick in alle Richtungen, Texte vor allem viel Platz in der Höhe. Ich persönlich habe 4:3 aus diesen Gründen auch lange nachgetrauert und nie verstanden, wie jemand UXGA (1.600 × 1.200) zugunsten von WSXGA (1.680 × 1.050) zurückweisen konnte. Oberhalb von QXGA (2.048 × 1.536) frage ich mich aber auch, ob man eine so hohe Anzeigefläche noch ergonomisch nutzen kann.


----------



## rum (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Display-Trends 2017: Curved, DP1.3, HDR, 120Hz+ und Ultra HD ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Rein biochemisch kann das menschliche Auge wohl bis zu 200 Reize pro Sekunde verwerten, wenn der Kontrast groß genug ist. Aber das Gehirn wertet nur einen kleinen Teil dieser Informationsflut vollständig aus, so nehmen die meisten Menschen das Flimmern eines 75-Hz-CRTs schon nicht mehr bewusst war. Zusammen mit adaptiver Synchronisation sollte ein 80-Hz-Display also die meisten Anwendungsfälle abdecken, noch höhere Refreshraten sind dann nur noch für eine schärfere Bewegungsdarstellung interessant.
> Aber: Leider ist kein einheitlicher Adaptive-Sync-Standard absehbar und während 144-Hz-LCDs an allen Grafikkarten eine relativ gleichmäßige, tearing-freie Bildausgabe mit Vsync ermöglichen, laufen 60-Hz-Gsync oder -Freesync-Displays nur mit je 50 Prozent der Grafikbeschleuniger. Da man die Grafikkarte mehrfach wechseln dürfte, bevor der Monitor veraltet, ist ein 144-Hz-Modell also keine schlechte Wahl.
> 
> 4:3 passt wesentlich besser zum runden Wahrnehmungsbereich des menschlichen Auges und auch zu vielen Inhalten. Strategiespiele erfordern beispielsweise gleichmäßigen Überblick in alle Richtungen, Texte vor allem viel Platz in der Höhe. Ich persönlich habe 4:3 aus diesen Gründen auch lange nachgetrauert und nie verstanden, wie jemand UXGA (1.600 × 1.200) zugunsten von WSXGA (1.680 × 1.050) zurückweisen konnte. Oberhalb von QXGA (2.048 × 1.536) frage ich mich aber auch, ob man eine so hohe Anzeigefläche noch ergonomisch nutzen kann.



Joa so in etwa denke ich auch.
Curved und 120 Hz lassen mich ziemlich kalt.
DP1.3 und HDR hingegen nicht.
Aber am meisten wünsche ich mir 16:10 - vielleicht sogar 4:3 als Format zurück.
Die Zeit, die ich mit Zocken an meinem Monitor verbringe, ist nicht mal annähernd 50% der Gesamtzeit und ich will wieder mehr sehen können in Civilization XYZ, StarCraft, Pillars of eternity, Baldurs Gate und Konsorten.
Es ist OK 3 LibreOfficeSeiten nebeneinander legen zu können, aber lesen kann ich diese dann trotzdem noch nicht scharf, dafür sind 28" für UHD einfach zu klein, also wieder 2 Seiten, genauso wie 2 Webseiten nebeneinander; und da fehlt einfach die Höhe!
Für Rennfahrpiloten ist das alles sicherlich toll, 21:9 Ultra-Wide-Mega-Breit und dazu noch gebogen. Echt sauber so was und sicherlich unheimlich Immersionsfördernd. Aber ich werde so etwas niemals kaufen, es ist einfach zu speziell, für einen ganz bestimmten Einsatzzweck entwickelt.


----------



## FuchsDerBaer (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Display-Trends 2017: Curved, DP1.3, HDR, 120Hz+ und Ultra HD ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Was im Monitorbereich kommen soll, ist ja schon länger klar (4K >60Hz, HDR/SDR und diverse Iterationen davon für niedrigere Auflösungen).

Leider fehlen seit längerem genauso entsprechende Ankündigungen oder Vorstellungen von den Monitorherstellern. Irgendwie habe ich nicht das Gefühl, dass da in absehbarer Zukunft ein großer Go-To-Market stattfindet. Und ohne Verfügbarkeit und damit hoffentlich einhergehendem Preisverfall in Folgegenerationen bleiben diese schönen Technologien Papiertiger.


----------



## Torsley (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Display-Trends 2017: Curved, DP1.3, HDR, 120Hz+ und Ultra HD ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



rum schrieb:


> Joa so in etwa denke ich auch.
> Curved und 120 Hz lassen mich ziemlich kalt.
> DP1.3 und HDR hingegen nicht.
> Aber am meisten wünsche ich mir 16:10 - vielleicht sogar 4:3 als Format zurück.
> ...



du kannst ja nen großen (30zoll+) Monitor hochkant stellen. vielleicht ist das etwas für dich. zu 21:9... findest du echt das es so speziell ist? ich meine selbst wenn ich den teil links und rechts nicht bewusst war nehme wenn ich in die mitte gucke. dann kann ich doch sehr schnell meine augen in die Richtung bewegen. also ich denke das ich viel Freude mit einem 21:9 Monitor haben würde. aber so ist jeder anders.


----------



## lordberti (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Display-Trends 2017: Curved, DP1.3, HDR, 120Hz+ und Ultra HD ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ich nehme mal stark an das nächste Jahr Dolby Vision hoch im Kurs stehen wird. Nicht nur im TV Bereich, weil nächstes Jahr Dolby Vision auf UHD Blu-Ray rauskommt. Weil auch zB. Mass Effect: Andromeda auf PC mit Dolby Vision Unterstützung angekündigt ist.

Zudem arbeitet Nvidia wohl an Unterstützung für Dolby Vision. Hier ein Bild von einer Messe mit einer Nvidia Titan X, vermutlich mit Test Firmware:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht kommen da auch PC-Monitore mit Dolby Vision Unterstützung, also nicht wie jetzt nur bei TVs. NUR gibt's bei Dolby Vision keine Unterstützung bei Schnittstellen über Display Port, sonder über HDMI ab 1.4b und USB 3 Type-C.


----------



## rum (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Display-Trends 2017: Curved, DP1.3, HDR, 120Hz+ und Ultra HD ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



Torsley schrieb:


> du kannst ja nen großen (30zoll+) Monitor hochkant stellen. vielleicht ist das etwas für dich. zu 21:9... findest du echt das es so speziell ist? ich meine selbst wenn ich den teil links und rechts nicht bewusst war nehme wenn ich in die mitte gucke. dann kann ich doch sehr schnell meine augen in die Richtung bewegen. also ich denke das ich viel Freude mit einem 21:9 Monitor haben würde. aber so ist jeder anders.



Hat Torsten doch eigentlich schon geschrieben ... "4:3 passt wesentlich besser zum runden Wahrnehmungsbereich des menschlichen Auges"

Das es dann jetzt irgendwie zu 16:10 .... 16:9 .... 21:9 wird, kann ja demnach nicht direkt mit dem "normalen" Wahrnehmungsbereich des Menschen zu tun haben.
Mir persönlich liegt 16:10 (4:2,5) ganz gut; 21:9 entspräche dann ~4:1,7, also gaaaanz grob die Hälfte der Höhe, die man sehen könnte bzw. gaaaaanz grob das doppelte der Breite, die man bei voller Höhe sieht. Mir ist in meinem Alltag nichts bekannt, dass dieser Verschiebung der wahrnehmbaren Gesamtfläche zugunsten einer Achse entspräche. Naja, vielleicht doch, dann aber eben nur temporär. Der Monitor deckt das ab, aber ich möchte so nicht spielen. Mit Ausnahme einer Rennsimulation, einem Genre, welchem ich gar nichts abgewinnen kann. Wie gesagt; für alle Rennfahrer sicher total Geil!


----------



## Torsley (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Display-Trends 2017: Curved, DP1.3, HDR, 120Hz+ und Ultra HD ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

aber genauso kann man es zum beispiel bei mmos benutzen um interface elemente seitlich auszulagern. ich denke mal da werden noch viele leute viele andere gründe finden warum es 21:9 monitor sinnvoll sein "kann".


----------

